# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  помогите,  пожалуйста

## jaataa

когда захожу в винамп у меня появляется окно с надписью :"Точка входа в процедуру except handler4 cоmmon не найдена в бмблиотеку DLLmsvcrrt.dll. что мне делать подскажите

----------


## pevek

> когда захожу в винамп у меня появляется окно с надписью :"Точка входа в процедуру except handler4 cоmmon не найдена в бмблиотеку DLLmsvcrrt.dll. что мне делать подскажите


Видать битая сборка!!!
Если тебе нужен хороший проигрыватель скачай *AIMP v2.60 Build 530*
тут

----------


## jaataa

почему по этой же ссылке я устанавливала эту же версию винампа на другой комп там все работает без проблем

----------

